# Raspberry Pi Fan/Temp controller questions...



## johnman6996 (Oct 26, 2016)

Has anyone mad one of these:  http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?35674-HeaterMeter-v4-0-for-RaspberyPi-Standalone ?

Here is a video to the same device: 



If so:

1.) How well does it work?

2.) Have you used it on a BIG smoker not a prefab?

3.) If I wanted to use in on a 275 gallon tank smoker what size fan would I need?  I imagine the littler

Copy and paste links if they don't work.  Embedding them didn't work for some reason.


----------



## drewed (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes they work, and work well.  It keeps my WSM a more stable than my Aubern did as the fan is varrible.

I have not used it on 275 gallon smoker.  

You don't want to use a fan, you want to use a blower.  There is a difference.


----------



## johnman6996 (Oct 27, 2016)

I was thinking about grabbing a big 120mm PC fan from work and attaching it to a dryer vent.  Any reason this isn't the way to go?  Any input on the blower size I would need?  Thanks!


----------

